# Swarovski Demo Optics Sale



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*Swarovski Demo Sale *

You've been asking, so we've been asking, and today we got in a nice shipment of *Swarovski Demos * 
Please feel free to call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 with any questions.

*Swarovski Demo List *

#49082 CT101 Carbon Tripod w/ DH101 Head @ $699.99

#58205 SLC 8x42 WB HD Binocular @ $1549.99

#35012 EL 12x50 Swarovision Binocular @ $2199.99

#34110 EL 10X42 Swarovision Binocular @ $1999.99

#49608 STS-80 Straight Body Spotting Scope @ $1249.99

#49330 20-60x Vario Zoom Eyepiece @ $479.99

#49814 ATM-80 HD Angled Spotting Scope Body @ $1999.99

#59017 Z3 3-10X42-L-BRX Riflescope @ $789.99

#59212 Z6 1.7-10X42-L-4 Riflescope @ $1599.99

#59311 Z6 2-12X50-L-PLEX Riflescope @ $1699.99

#59316 Z6 2-12X50-L-BR Riflescope @ $1699.99

#59517 Z6 2.5-15X56-P-L- HD BR Riflescope @ $1899.99

#59760 Z5 3.5-18X44-L-BT PLEX Riflescope @ $1249.99

#59767 Z5 3.5-18X44-L-BRX Riflescope @ $1299.99

#70002 Laser Guide 8x30 @ $749.99

#49043 Window Mount @ $69.99

Thanks for your continued support.


----------

